
Fujitsu Presents Post-K CPU Specifications - ericvh
http://www.fujitsu.com/global/about/resources/news/press-releases/2018/0822-02.html
======
gnufx
The block diagram looks interestingly similar to a CPU line that's being
discontinued.

